# New addition to the girls!



## hydra

Hey everyone! Today I finally picked up my dumbo rex hairless rat, lovingly named Lucy! Shes such a sweetheart, and shes getting to know the girls slowly. THe new cage is set up for the three of them so they will be on equal playing ground. 
I also recieved Lucy from a breeder which makes me feel much more comfortable than picking her up at a random pet shop. The two times I did that I recieved a sick rat. I think its important to get to know the place you're getting your rat before you actually pick one up for keeps. 
Anyways, heres a quick snapshot of the girl!
<3


----------



## Poppyseed

aww adorable! Is she giveing kisses?


----------



## hydra

shes not too kissy yet, but i'm sure lots are yet to come ;-)


----------



## linz_04

SO SO SO CUTE!!! I want a hairless some day.


----------



## hydra

thought i'd share another pic of Lucy


----------



## twitch

she reminds me of my Sweetipie! i love the curly little whiskers


----------



## hydra

thanks! 
today i took some more shots, but heres my favorite, the 3 girls together, lovin' it up!


----------



## twitch

they're beautiful! i love the marking on the light one. is she a husky or just a blaze? the winkly skin on lucy is adorable too! it reminds me of something my boyfriend's father said about his aging mother... *chuckles* very sweet babies!


----------



## hydra

all i know about her is that shes a dumbo rat...i'm not sure what exactally you'd 'call' her. Shes SUCH a sweetheart, and loves giving kisses


----------



## fallinstar

aww all so cute


----------



## JennieLove

She is SO CUTE! All you babies are CUTE! I love that name too...Lucy, one of my kitties has that name as well.


----------



## Nazarath

I've made it offical, i'm going to just steal everyones rats because they are so dang cute!!!! *makes sure my babies didn't hear me lol*


----------



## hydra

thanks for the <3 , they're abslotuely wonderful!


----------

